# Jigging for crappie?



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I m heading out to a small lake next week, and I am going to try to jig for crappie. My question is what kind of jig should I use, and what kind of bait? Thanks :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1/16 oz leadhead and 2" crappie tube. I always start with orange or pink jigs and silver glitter crappie tubes, then modify the color of the tube to see what works best. There's no need for bait this time of year. They're hungry.


----------

